# Tried .901 root update and failed. Need help!



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried doing the .901 update w/ root, but failed. now im stuck at .901 w/o root access and RSD and 4EVER root dont work. is there any other way to get back to out of box stock?


----------

